# Help ..... They want to tear my car apart



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

My TT has been at the dealership since Monday to have a few niggly problems hopefully sorted out.
I bought the car brand new on 29 Dec last year and on the first day I noticed that from a cold start there is a rasping/vibrating sound from (I think underneath the car & exhaust related) This happens around 1500-2500 rpm approx and disappears after a couple of miles once the engine has warmed up. 
After much investigation the technician has said he thinks its coming from inside the car behind the dash in the centre area. He would like permission to start removing trim etc inside the car to hopefully find the problem with the permission to completely remove the dash as he thinks it may be associated with the heater flaps/auxiliary heater & associated bits in there.
I've said no as to be honest I'm totally gutted and upset with the thought of that amount of disassembly. This is my first Audi and the most I've ever committed to and my heart tells me to reject the car (don't know how I do this or how I stand)
Please any help in this situation would be greatly appreciated 
Many thanks
Nigel


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well it started as bits, so it's not really a big deal to use the screwdrivers in reverse.
But, if you''d rather listen to the rasp?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Let them fix it. Its a car. what ever can be built can be unbuilt/fixed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I would be concerned as well, but It's still under warranty, so let them try to fix it, you've no choice really. 
If they don't fix it then you will have more choices.
Hoggy.


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Hoggy,
Thanks for seeing my concern, but people that know me reckon I've got OCD!!!, but in reality I really really look after my cars and look after them probably better than myself. I spend hours detailing the car every weekend and only use the best stuff
The thought of taking the dash out horrifies me with potential damage/scratches or not fitting back correctly. I can spot a hairline scratch or misalignment from 20 yards !
They've already replaced the door body seal this week which I haven't seen yet (I will examine that job when I pick the car up tommorrow) and I have other faults as well which I wasn't expecting at all TBH.
My brain is in turmoil at the moment. Sorry for the ranting on but I'm quite upset by the whole TT ownership Up and to now.
:? :? :?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

I would take as many pics as you can and then let them do their stuff.

If they do any damage or scratch anything then you will have proof and they will have to repair/replace.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi A10TT, I really understand your concern & I would be exactly the same.
My immaculate 225 is 15 years old & if my dash had to be removed, I would be just as worried. 
Let them attempt to sort it, as I said you've no choice really, they must be given one chance to cure the probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi A10TT.

I totally understand your point of view and concern but use your skills to your advantage i.e. when you inspect the car point out, with your keen eye, anything you're not happy with after all it's a brand new car and not a second hand one. Also it's not a backstreet bash and bodge garage looking at it so have some faith until proven otherwise.

Obviously, hope all's well.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

On my old TT, had a really annoying rattle from behind the dash. After several visits to dealer they asked to remove the dash and I reluctantly agreed.

Ended up being some loose sound dampening material (typical). However when handed back there was no sign any work had been done at all. Was really impressed.

I'd say get the work done. If you're not happy afterwards get them to rectify it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Any damaged trim/scratches you would simply get them to replace.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

jjg said:


> On my old TT, had a really annoying rattle from behind the dash. After several visits to dealer they asked to remove the dash and I reluctantly agreed.
> 
> Ended up being some loose sound dampening material (typical). However when handed back there was no sign any work had been done at all. Was really impressed.
> 
> I'd say get the work done. If you're not happy afterwards get them to rectify it.


Same here. My dash has been whipped out and put back in and I wouldn't have known if they hadn't told me - and I have an eye for spotting pretty much anything.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

The car will never feel the same to you now, knowing it's been opened up and had loads of work done to it. You won't be able to enjoy driving as in your heart you'll know it's less than perfect. Sell it and get a Z4!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

stumardy said:


> The car will never feel the same to you now, knowing it's been opened up and had loads of work done to it. You won't be able to enjoy driving as in your heart you'll know it's less than perfect. Sell it and get a Z4!


That's bull to be honest.

If it fixes the issue and everything is as you like then you'll forget it's had work done.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

It's never the same again knowing she's been fully opened up and messed about with!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi A10TT, Sherry13 and jjg,

I posted this about a rattle I have, which I am now convinced is behind the dashboard on the drivers-side: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1254913

Would you be good enough to take a listen to the audio that I uploaded in this post and give me your opinion as to whether it sounds similar/the same as yours, so I can have some extra information when I investigate, or go to the dealer.

Thank you.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

stumardy said:


> It's never the same again knowing she's been fully opened up and messed about with!


A bit like buying a box of chocolate brazils, sucking the chocolate off and putting them back in the box :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ThePhoenix said:


> Hi A10TT, Sherry13 and jjg,
> 
> I posted this about a rattle I have, which I am now convinced is behind the dashboard on the drivers-side: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1254913
> 
> ...


Hi Phoenix,

That's not a sound I have heard before, the one I had was like a crackle. I would just go straight to the dealer and ask to go for a drive with one of the engineers and get him to hear it. That's what i did with my crackle. Good luck!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

A few years ago the wifes SEAT had a rattle behind the dash and we put up with it as I did not want it taken to bits.After a few months it went away.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi A10TT,
Are you taking it to Derby Audi?
If so I wouldn't worry my A1 is always there (slightly exaggerating) and they are very good.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wouldn't worry, voice your concerns agree there are no marks, poor fitting trim etc and let them crack on, if you don't you'll resent the car due to the rattle. That's what they get paid to do..

Anyway I'd rather that then them ragging the nuts off it on a "test drive", no one will ever look after your car the way you do which is frustrating seen as the money they charge for the car and work (in this case warranty I know).


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> ThePhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Hi A10TT, Sherry13 and jjg,
> ...


Hi mate sorry about the delay in responding,
I've listened to youre audio file & that noise is nothing like the noise my car is making, mine is a rasping/vibrating sound that is directly linked to the engine rpm.
Sorry , I suggest you take to the dealer and let them have a listen 
Nige


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

I've been to the dealer today and spoke at length with their master tech, and to cut a long story short, I have agreed to let him have the car for a week in about a weeks time for him to further inestigate and begin to dismantle the dash area of the at so he can locate the source of the problem. He has given me assurances and confidence that they will fix the problem and return the car to me as if the car had not been taken apart.
Feeling slightly better about the situation now, but will still be on tenterhooks whilst the car is being fixed.
Would like to thank all the people that has posted here to reassure me that this is the correct course of action 
Now to clean the car and prepare for Stanford hall on Sunday ... Looking forward to meeting new people
Nige


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

A10TT said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > ThePhoenix said:
> ...


Thanks for taking the time sherry13 and A10TT.

I'll take a look this weekend behind the (what looks like) simple-to-remove pannel below the steering column and if I find nothing will take your advice and take it down the stealers.

Cheers both.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Are we talking about the tinny vibrating noise you get from the engine bay, kinda sounds like resonance in a heat shield/metal grinding noise.

I thought all these engines suffered from it.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I had a brand new Mk2 S-line years ago and after a couple of days of ownership, I had some odd squeaks coming from the engine bay. The dealer took it back and fitted a bunch of microphones in the bay to try and pick out there the noises were coming from. They didn't find the case and exchanged the car for another!

A couple of years later I got my Mk2 TT-S and after a week from new, the dash had a god awful rattle coming from it. So it went to the dealer for checking out, they had it for about a week and couldn't solve the rattle so changed the whole dashboard out. I was terrified that there would be even more rattles because of this but it was perfect and rattle free for the 5 years I owned it.

It can make you nervous though!


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

A10TT said:


> Hoggy,
> Thanks for seeing my concern, but people that know me reckon I've got OCD!!!, but in reality I really really look after my cars and look after them probably better than myself. I spend hours detailing the car every weekend and only use the best stuff
> The thought of taking the dash out horrifies me with potential damage/scratches or not fitting back correctly. I can spot a hairline scratch or misalignment from 20 yards !
> They've already replaced the door body seal this week which I haven't seen yet (I will examine that job when I pick the car up tommorrow) and I have other faults as well which I wasn't expecting at all TBH.
> ...


Providing you absolute stress this to them, & state in writing that any kind of damage will not be tolerated - I would go ahead with it.

I am exactly the same as you, I literally would notice the smallest defect made by someone else - An it will eat at me. As mentioned above, it's under warranty - Worst case, they have to put a new dash in for you!


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi

I sympathise with the OP completely.

Not a TT, but my wife's brand new i10 had exactly the same problem ( rasp etc).

The dealer said the dash had to come out and, like the OP, I have been accused as having OCD - my Audi dealer described me as being " at the high end of customer expectation "!

Anyway I made the dealer aware that if there was any sign that work had been done ( other than cure the noise of course!) I would reject the car.

Anyway in the end they replaced the whole dash, cured the problem and there was no sign anything had been disturbed.

As others have said I think you have to give them a chance - good luck.


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Just a quick update:
The car has been at the dealers for 9 days now and they have rang to say they may have fixed the problem .... They say that some seals around the pipe work behind the dash was either missing or dislodged... I'm going to speak to the master tech when i collect the car to find out exactly what they've done.

I'm also waiting for the passenger seat cover to be replaced as they have now acknowledged that this is faulty. It's on back order and again they are confident this can be changed with no fuss etc... The problem has been a faulty seam on the leather at the back of the backrest, basically baggy and rippled seam

I've also asked him to try the clutch when the car is moving off under load (either a hill start or reversing up a hill ) The issue is that at the bite point it can be a little juddery and it's not a. smooth transition into forward/rearward motion. I'm almost certain he will say it's fine but I've had the car from new and I've waited a while to make sure it's not been a bedding in issue. I know it's not as it should be though

Finally some MMI issues remain, but I'm assured that Audi are working on updates to cure these

The bottom line is I'm losing faith very quickly in the TT and if I could have my money back or the car exchanged then I would in a heartbeat. It's been and continues to be a very upsetting time for me and my wife. Not sure which way to go now ... Any ideas ???

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

Think you'll get over it once you've got a few more miles on the clock and your first car park ding... At least it seems that they want to get it sorted for you. Hopefully you'll soon be able to just get on and enjoy the car!

Be glad you didn't buy a French car... My first new car was megane 12 years ago... The sunroof opened once, got stuck before I'd left the forecourt and I was in a and out of dealerships for the next 2 years with new roof mechanism twice, new keyless entry parts about 5 times, new brake parts 3 times, 6(!) Dephaser pulleys for the variable valve timing, a broken CD changer and the clutch never was right the whole time I had it. Every time it was a struggle to get the warranty work done. I was even pretty much shouted at by one service manager when I told him the roof was whistling at 75/80mph as I shouldn't be speeding. Nice!


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Brief Update on the problems i've had  
I have basically done a deal with the dealership to trade the TT in for another one as the problems are not entirely sorted and i've lost patience with the situation....

As my previous car had a DSG transmission (Scirocco TDI) I have decided to go S Tronic which as you all know means going back to petrol. They have sourced one that is on order within their group as a stock order car. It is also Quattro as well as S Tronic    . It is in Ibis white (Mine is Glacier White) and has comfort/sound pack as well as the Tech Pack. I have gained privacy glass but lose the LED interior light pack and heated seats. This one has the standard S Line 19" wheels as opposed to my current TT having the 19" twin spoke wheels. In fairness I think these will look great 8)

I have struck a good deal with the dealership for this car and it should be built and shipped to the UK around the 1st week of July.

I have had diesel for quite a number of years now so I know that I will be getting less MPG, but I hope this is not too bad. Bang goes the £30 road tax which now becomes £185 !!, But on test driving the car, it is a Rocketship which hopefully put the smile back on my face and ill be happy :lol:

I will be attending EvenTT16 in Leicester this sunday, so look forward to again meeting new people


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I reckon that is a good move. Too many things wrong with the car. In the past it would have been called a Friday afternoon car. 
I had a Ford Escort with a juddery clutch like yours and a host of other problems. Despite several trips to the dealer it was never sorted out and needed a new clutch at 17000 miles. 
Problems just continued until I sold it after 2 years. 
You are best rid of such cars !!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I think you'll find the transmission to be the same.DSG is S-Tronic.


----------



## olympic (Jun 30, 2015)

Congratulations with the solution (nice quattro!) :lol: A10TT
I can imagine that you were done with it! Hope the luck is on your side with this one, have to be!


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

olympic said:


> Congratulations with the solution (nice quattro!) :lol: A10TT
> I can imagine that you were done with it! Hope the luck is on your side with this one, have to be!


Thank you ! Here's hoping for better luck


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

leopard said:


> I think you'll find the transmission to be the same.DSG is S-Tronic.


Yeah, I'm fully aware that stronic is identical to DSG. However my Roc had separate gear selector positions for D or S mode, whereas now it just involves a light tap on the shift stick to engage one or the other !


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I reckon that is a good move. Too many things wrong with the car. In the past it would have been called a Friday afternoon car.
> I had a Ford Escort with a juddery clutch like yours and a host of other problems. Despite several trips to the dealer it was never sorted out and needed a new clutch at 17000 miles.
> Problems just continued until I sold it after 2 years.
> You are best rid of such cars !!


Yeah, pretty much spot on with how I feel mate. I think with persistence etc the car could be sorted out, but having paid such a lot for my dream car I've just had enough of the incovienance and I no longer enjoy driving it.
Thanks for you're comments etc, and I really hope this can put a smile back on my face. Only downside (and there are many upsides) is the fuel economy that I love will be much worse !!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

A10TT said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon that is a good move. Too many things wrong with the car. In the past it would have been called a Friday afternoon car.
> ...


Yes but you'll get more Smiles per gallon with this one.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

At least you can tell yourself that you're doing your bit for the environment  Combination of driving in the 2.0t Quattro should see you achieving 33+ mpg and 38+ when you're just keeping up with regular traffic. It sounds great on the upshift, it's a hoot pulling out at junctions, tyre wear should be reduced and the standard S Line wheels, in my view, suit the car better than any of the others.


----------

